# Fuse filesystem emulation/spoof



## forzaerpupone (Oct 12, 2011)

new to FUSE and trying to create a file system emulation mode. Would that be something I can program using FUSE. For example, for a ntfs hard drive, I want to emulate the file system type/spoof the name so it reads as something else instead of ntfs?  I know fuse has its own fuse mount, can mount be change too?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------

